# New Fluval Fresh aquariums?



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Saw them at my local petco in jersey. Pretty cool that they put a drain at the bottom in the cabinet.
Don't know if they come with a hood or not


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

mott said:


> Saw them at my local petco in jersey. Pretty cool that they put a drain at the bottom in the cabinet.
> Don't know if they come with a hood or not


Did you see the Fluval Fresh or was it the Fluval Accent? I do like that the bottom glass is plumbed so I won't have to mess with cleaning filter hoses and glassware running along the side of the tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Me like the 36", oh boy. Just say no to MTS 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

OVT said:


> Me like the 36", oh boy. Just say no to MTS


Me too. I wish it wasn't only 13.8" deep. I'd also like to see a 48". The 36" is 550 Euros, which is about $715 US. That's a pretty good deal for a tank with plumbed bottom, filter ($100 on Amazon), stand, heater, and lighting.

I guess the top is covered. Seapets mentions something about a "frosted anti jump top shield".


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

volatile said:


> Did you see the Fluval Fresh or was it the Fluval Accent? I do like that the bottom glass is plumbed so I won't have to mess with cleaning filter hoses and glassware running along the side of the tank.


Yes it was the accent, I remember the fake decor and the brick looking thing that his the filter pipes in the middle, sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

My LFS has them all.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Jester946 said:


> My LFS has them all.


Did you happen to see how much they were charging? If not, what is the name of your LFS? Maybe I can call and ask for pricing.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

So these are designed with canisters in mind as they have bulkheads? If I had to do my tank all over again I would have gone the bulkhead route with canisters.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

gus6464 said:


> So these are designed with canisters in mind as they have bulkheads? If I had to do my tank all over again I would have gone the bulkhead route with canisters.


Yes, they come with Fluval 206 canister filters, and here is the description from Seapet's website:

_Integrated filtration fittings are included to allow under tank connection to Fluval canister filtration for ultra-quiet performance; consistent water quality; no external hosing; reduced electrical wire clutter and more. _


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd consider one if I could find one in the state of Texas. I like the frosted ring, helps reduce the visibility of hard water deposits.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

TexasCichlid said:


> I'd consider one if I could find one in the state of Texas. I like the frosted ring, helps reduce the visibility of hard water deposits.


I agree, Texas hard water and deposits are a total pain. Hopefully the frosted ring isn't too tacky.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Checked out the saltwater version of the Fluval Fresh aquariums at a local store and the frosted top and bottom look pretty bad IMO. It's as if someone put a 1.5 inch band of scotch tape along the top and bottom. The veneer on the cabinet also doesn't look as nice as it does on the official website (no surprise there).


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Yuck. Really.


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

GreenBliss said:


> Yuck. Really.


+1 to that


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not sure what they were thinking when they designed this, and then approved it. :icon_eek:


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

GreenBliss said:


> Yuck. Really.





sc91006 said:


> +1 to that


++1
I'll pass.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

volatile said:


> Anyone know when these will be available in the USA? There don't seem to be any reviews on the web or videos posted on Youtube.
> 
> At first glance, I think they look a lot nicer than those cheap looking Fluval Studio tanks. The only downsides might be the "frosted rim framing" which you can't really see in the picture, and we don't know how good of a silicone job they've done on the seams. Also with a maximum size of 35.4" x 13.8" x 17.7", that tank will be pretty shallow in depth. I'm wondering if the top is covered or not.



I think these tanks look pretty neat... definitely not as nice as an ADA tank but I would imagine the price point would be competitively attractive to make you consider one. Are these going to be available to the US market?

Just saw them in this YouTube video (starting at 2:25):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4K8Ke7XD-8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Jester946 said:


> My LFS has them all.





Brian_Cali77 said:


> I think these tanks look pretty neat... definitely not as nice as an ADA tank but I would imagine the price point would be competitively attractive to make you consider one. Are these going to be available to the US market?
> 
> Just saw them in this YouTube video (starting at 2:25):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4K8Ke7XD-8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Jester946 who is also in AZ claims his local store has all of these for sale so you might want to message him to find out which store and if he knows the pricing. At my local store, it was around $500-700 for the saltwater line.

Nice find on the video. The freshwater version's "frosted rim" doesn't seem as offensive as it does on the saltwater tanks.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks...I'll PM him out of curiosity. I'm not ready to buy a large aquarium just yet. I do like the frosted white rim because living in AZ, I'm constantly having to take a razor blade and scrape the hard water stains on my rimless nanos. 

From the looks of these tanks (I haven't read info on them yet), they appear to be using Fluval's new Aquatic Life & Plant LED's. I've been experimenting with a 24" model and I'm actually impressed with the light. Only down side, on tanks as tall as these, we'd only be good for low/moderate light. I'm not sure if a second fixture could be added to get to high light.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

The frosting is not a deal breaker I think, you can always paint it with Krylon to give it a faux-rim look.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That frosted line just kills it for me. I am not sure if I would be interested in one of these or not but that kills the idea for me. I would want to see the stand in person as well. Seems like a very good all in one idea, attractive IMO, with no need to upgrade components, something most all in ones lack. I will have to hunt one of these down and see one in real life to make my final judgement on the frosted line.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I stopped by my LFS again and they still did not get any of the freshwater tanks yet. Here are some 2 tank shots of the Reef line and the frosted rim. :icon_eek:


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like Fluval posted a detailed video on Youtube so maybe they are finally rolling these out in the US.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the video... I think they're pretty neat for an easy to put together kit. It's not as nice, IMO, as a rimless high clarity tank with Lily pipes and custom stand... But I think fluval has hit a nice niche between ugly standard frame tanks and high end rimless ADA and ADA-like tanks. Overall I think they look clean and I like how the filter gets integrated like in the video. The suspended light and white guards are cool, too. If fluval somehow manages to keep the pricing reasonable, they could have a winner.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks better than I would have thought. I still don't think I could get over the frosted top and bottom. Not that I am looking into this but if I was, I wish they would make it an option. I would not be surprised if it would look worse and worse over time from both algae, stains, and UV rays but that is speculation. I also wonder why they took the time to add the plastic wire ties when they could have just put a connector on the end of the power cable, allowing you to run it right through that tube. Probably for easier setup and to use the same lights but so many LED fixtures have a small laptop like plug that would be fairly easy to integrate to both the light, and allow it to go through the light bar. That's not a complaint, it's just strange they took the time to consider it when there is a better way.

Overall, I think it is impressive, especially for off the shelf. Looks better than previous offerings which are not bad at all. The light shield actually looks better than not, at least in the video, something that surprised me. 

One thing I couldn't figure out, is the bottom of the tank drilled? It looks like it has something similar to an overflow setup, without the actual overflow. That's kind of neat. I can't find any pictures of it not filled.

Anyway, glad to see more options out there for those who can't get Truaqua or ADA locally. I actually think a high end, low tech tank is a place in the hobby that is untapped. I wish ADA, or more likely Do!Aqua made a low light level LED fixture specifically for use without CO2. That is not just from my recent issues, I have been thinking that for awhile.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

talontsiawd said:


> One thing I couldn't figure out, is the bottom of the tank drilled? It looks like it has something similar to an overflow setup, without the actual overflow. That's kind of neat. I can't find any pictures of it not filled.


Yes, the bottom of the tank is drilled, which I actually like because then you don't have to worry about hoses and cleaning the glass inflow/outflows all the time. Too bad the outflow kinda sticks out. The way it is now, you can't really hide it with any plants unless you have vals, cyperus helferi, or some tall crypts all along the back of your tank. Here is a drawing from Fluval's website:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

volatile said:


> Yes, the bottom of the tank is drilled, which I actually like because then you don't have to worry about hoses and cleaning the glass inflow/outflows all the time. Too bad the outflow kinda sticks out. The way it is now, you can't really hide it with any plants unless you have vals, cyperus helferi, or some tall crypts all along the back of your tank. Here is a drawing from Fluval's website:


That is what I thought. I actually think it's a better idea as well. Even in my low tech where 90% of my lily pipe doesn't get light, and the tank doesn't get much algae, I would have to clean the lily every month if I cared, it's super hard to see. But I think this looks cleaner than brand new hoses and lily pipes. I know some have done this with high end rimless tanks but it's "controversial". Seeing a major manufacturer releasing a product make me feel more comfortable about the idea.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the studio 900 and it's drilled from the bottom. I was nervous at first but hey, the pipes are sealed with o rings, the most perfect seal known to mankind.


----------



## mfnatik (Aug 22, 2014)

Trying to have the LFS order the 34gallon F90. Price said to be $789. Will post and confirm if I'm able to get it.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

The frosty design is stupid, reason we buy rimless is the classy look of no trim at all.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

mfnatik said:


> Trying to have the LFS order the 34gallon F90. Price said to be $789. Will post and confirm if I'm able to get it.


That's kind of pricy, imo. For that pricy, you could probably do an ADA 60P, Archea stand, Eheim filter, lily pipes and equivalent lighting, pre shipping. I like the concept on this tank but I was thinking that would be more in the $400-500 range for some reason. I am not saying it's a good or bad deal, I am just kind of surprised where they are placing themselves, considering most Fluval tanks are usually fairly cheap compared to higher end options.


----------



## mfnatik (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input Matt. I suppose the extra $ is probably for the convenience of the packaged setup. I kind of want something that works well together and is "tested" where I can just get up and running, cycle the setup, add my substrate, plants, CO2, and shrimps and have fun watching it grow. Just slapped a Fluval Spec V together for my kids 2 weeks ago and figured I'd setup my own tank when I saw the Fresh lineup. Its very appealing to me to have a prepackaged setup. 

I'm not too turned off by the frosting. The Spec V has it and its (not to me at least) distracting or taking away from the look of the tank. Albeit it has it on the sides where the filter and pump are, not at the top or bottom. If I'm able to get the tank I'll be sure to post up some pics here. I've contacted Fluval directly through FB to get some assistance in getting a unit since the LFS is saying no local (SoCal) distributor can get the larger 34G right now.

Actually, I am a little surprised by the high price, but overall it seems to be well put together so I figured it might be worth the investment for years of (hopefully trouble free) enjoyment.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

mfnatik said:


> Thanks for the input Matt. I suppose the extra $ is probably for the convenience of the packaged setup. I kind of want something that works well together and is "tested" where I can just get up and running, cycle the setup, add my substrate, plants, CO2, and shrimps and have fun watching it grow. Just slapped a Fluval Spec V together for my kids 2 weeks ago and figured I'd setup my own tank when I saw the Fresh lineup. Its very appealing to me to have a prepackaged setup.
> 
> I'm not too turned off by the frosting. The Spec V has it and its (not to me at least) distracting or taking away from the look of the tank. Albeit it has it on the sides where the filter and pump are, not at the top or bottom. If I'm able to get the tank I'll be sure to post up some pics here. I've contacted Fluval directly through FB to get some assistance in getting a unit since the LFS is saying no local (SoCal) distributor can get the larger 34G right now.
> 
> Actually, I am a little surprised by the high price, but overall it seems to be well put together so I figured it might be worth the investment for years of (hopefully trouble free) enjoyment.


I totally understand that completely. Again, the price was more about the positioning in the market, more so than if it will be worth it or not. I personally have yet to see one in person so I can't actually judge it myself. I said it earlier but I really love the outflow/inflow design and though it's not something you couldn't DIY, I personally don't feel comfortable enough, at least on the type of tanks I would want to do it on (ADA or similar). So, that alone is a great thing. My point is, I don't want to discourage anyone from making a purchase and the price isn't unreasonable, it just puts them in the very high end/boutique range or close to it. A full ADA setup would cost way more than this, a mixture of ADA, Eheim, etc, would get you close. So, it's not overpriced, especially if the aesthetics appeal, for me, I am a bit on the fence on certain things.


----------



## mfnatik (Aug 22, 2014)

You had me rethinking the purchase b/c of the high end price. But thanks for clarifying b/c on paper it seems to be a decent value. Fluval reached out to me again today so hopefully they can help me locate someone local that has the setup in the showroom so I can feel better than ordering it sight unseen.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

mfnatik said:


> You had me rethinking the purchase b/c of the high end price. But thanks for clarifying b/c on paper it seems to be a decent value. Fluval reached out to me again today so hopefully they can help me locate someone local that has the setup in the showroom so I can feel better than ordering it sight unseen.


Well, look at it this way. You get a 34 gallon rimless tank that would cost about $200-300, maybe more. Then you have what is likely a Fluval 206, about $125. The stand, I would put $200 on that. I am unsure about the LED's but the plant specific led fixture of that size is around $225-250. Add another $20 for the heater. 

That puts you right around $900 on the high end and doesn't account for all the misc stuff light the light hangers, inflow/outflow, etc. Plus it's drilled for you already. So, it's actually not a bad deal, and I am estimating the worth of the tank and stand as they are not sold separately but either could cost more to find an equivalent.


----------



## mfnatik (Aug 22, 2014)

talontsiawd said:


> Well, look at it this way. You get a 34 gallon rimless tank that would cost about $200-300, maybe more. Then you have what is likely a Fluval 206, about $125. The stand, I would put $200 on that. I am unsure about the LED's but the plant specific led fixture of that size is around $225-250. Add another $20 for the heater.
> 
> That puts you right around $900 on the high end and doesn't account for all the misc stuff light the light hangers, inflow/outflow, etc. Plus it's drilled for you already. So, it's actually not a bad deal, and I am estimating the worth of the tank and stand as they are not sold separately but either could cost more to find an equivalent.


Now I definitely feel a lot better 

Thanks again for all the additional detail! Definitely good info.


----------

